# Grand Canyon self-support kayak women



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

An article for the ladies, about some amazing women that self-support kayaked the Grand Canyon last fall. 

Grand Women Kayaking the Grand Canyon | NRS Community


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Kyle. I thoroughly enjoyed all of Tinas photos that she shared on FB. Self support on the Grand would be the ultimate life changing event for me, I hope I get to that point sometime in the distant future.

It was a great article, and I hope I get to paddle with you and Tina again sometime soon! 
~Michelle


----------

